# ASX/SFE Exchange Traded CFDs from mid-2007



## RichKid (19 September 2006)

I've been following this since rumours first circulated last year prior to the ASX/SFE merger, I thought Commsec would be offering CFD's at the time but it looks like things are different now, DoctorJ alerted me to developments most recently, if anyone else has good material on this please post here. My interpretation of this is that prices wont be based on the direct market access (DMA) model but that the brokers mentioned will create a market (market maker model)- but I'm not sure, the more info the better. One of the selling points is that it's backed by the exchange and subject to SFE operating rules rather than being exposed to the vagaries of the over the counter (otc) market. They also say they'll have transparent pricing but I'm not sure what that means, eitherway, the more competition the better imo.

This is the SFE's website on it, apparently the CFD's will be listed on the SFE trading system SYCOM, not a lot of detail yet, you can register there for project updates: https://cfd.sfe.com.au

An extract from the SFE site (the emphasis is mine): 







> In Quarter 2, 2007, the world's first Exchange Traded CFDs will be available for trade on the Sydney Futures Exchange (SFE)1*.
> 
> Exchange Traded CFDs offer the leverage and flexibility of existing OTC CFDs plus the recognised strengths of Exchange Traded markets, in particular:
> 
> ...




---------


> Bourse in world first with CFD exchange
> 
> Kevin Andrusiak September 07, 2006
> 
> ...


----------

